# Wurzel und Pi



## NeoX (22. August 2001)

ich benutze erst seid kurzem vb 6.0...
jetzt brauch ich für die schule nen prog...
allerdings gibts da ne formel mit pi und eine mit ner wurzel...
kann mir einer sagen wie ich das in vb machen kann???


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. August 2001)

<center>BAHNHOF


----------



## .dH. (13. September 2001)

Wat meinst du überhaupt??


----------



## NeoX (14. September 2001)

*...*

wurzel hat sich erledigt...

wollte nur wissen obs eine feste vairiable oder konstant für pi gibt???


----------



## NeoX (14. September 2001)

*...*

wieso denn verschoben???
geht doch um vb!!!


----------



## discoguide24.de (17. September 2001)

verschoben deswegen weil du Visual Basic meinst, das VB-Forum allerdings VB-Script ist -genauer lesen!

Wurzel hat die function y = SQR (x) ...
und für für dein Pi problem benutze einfach eine konstante..

Da P ja eine Feste zahl ist mach doch

Dim P as Currency 
P = 3.14 

oder noch besser

CONST P = 3.14


hast du das gemeint?

ciao disco


----------



## NeoX (17. September 2001)

*...*

also das mitm lesen muss ich wohl noch mal üben...

das pi ne feste zahl ist wußte selbst ich...
ich dachte nur das es vielleicht schon eine konstante im prog selber gibt...
aber thema hat sich auch eigentlich erledigt...
trotzdem danke!!!


----------



## Kimble (12. Februar 2002)

Konstante Variablen, die in VB schon eingebaut sind, gibt's nich. Also welche die z.b. einen Wert wie 3.14 haben.

SmallB, wo hast du des Logo her ;-)


----------

